# Gotta nice one.



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

8" round as well.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job. Did you weigh it at all? If so, how much did it weigh?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

didnt weight it.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

We caught a good share of 12 inch Perch last year but this one was the highlight
14 1/2 inches 2LBS


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

You guys really need to take a trip to lake MI where that fish is just an average.Im talking 15 to 18'' perch


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

happyhooker said:


> You guys really need to take a trip to lake MI where that fish is just an average.Im talking 15 to 18'' perch


You really need to take a trip to the east coast where we call that bait :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish :beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> happyhooker said:
> 
> 
> > You guys really need to take a trip to lake MI where that fish is just an average.Im talking 15 to 18'' perch


My best was 17.5" - about 20 years ago. Never did get a pic- my dad was frying them as soon as we got back to the campsite- got any pics of those 18 inchers- would love to see them!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeez, I did a replica of a "pig" I caught a few years back and all she measured was 13" long and 9" around. Looks like a football. It's a trophy for the lake I was on. I can't imagine a 17"er.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

heres a couple of pics from Lake Simcoe in Ontario Canada.


----------



## mifox (Oct 31, 2005)

Just to set the record straight, except for the MI record yellow perch caught back in 1947, there is no perch on record _anywhere in the USA_ that is as long as 18". L. Michigan does produce a number of 15"ers that is consistent with it's enormous size, but even the commercial fishermen who net perch _by the thousands_ from areas unexploited by hook and line fishermen _*rarely*_ get one as long as 16".


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

happyhooker said:


> You guys really need to take a trip to lake MI where that fish is just an average.Im talking 15 to 18'' perch


well i was gonna wait until i moved to nodak to make an account here..but common dude who are you trying to bs? i live in michigan, been there done that everywhere in this state. YOU ARE NOT CATCHING ANY NUMBERS OF 15-18" PERCH if you got one ever you better play the lotto ive have yet to see a perch over 16" why make yourself look stupid in front of all these people? unless you use one of those special rulers!! :thumb:


----------



## bluetickbuck (Feb 11, 2011)

this is a good one around here 13in


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

a few humpies...


----------

